# Barking...



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

...at everything outside and sometimes random things on walks....suggestions?

Hi Folks

My 5.5 month old GSD has found "his bark". I have been camping with him a lot this summer. He would often bark in my tent when other dogs in the area or land would start barking and now does the same at home when a person, dog, stray cat is outside and he is inside. I have been working with him and saying quiet and then rewarding with treat 10 seconds later if he follows the command. I don't mind him barking a few times but I also don't want this to develop into a compulsion. My previous GSD would bark at times but I just told him to knock it off and everything is ok and that seemed to work.This has worked so far(last 2 weeks) with mixed results. if this happens in the middle of the night he will stop one multiple bark session but 10 minutes later start up with another. I feel I have been providing him with plenty of exercise and mental stimulation. I do give him a chew(bully stick, no chew, dried esophagus etc)in the evening and i wonder if that stimulates him more. I am still working with him on settle. Any suggestions? Its been 15 years since i had a puppy so i cant remmember everything I previously did. Im hoping some of this is puppydom and he will grow out of it but i also don't want it to become a compulsive behavior.

One more thing is he has been friendly or neutral on walks with other dogs and people and walks pretty well loose leash at my side. Last week I was walking through an outdoor mall and a yapper lap dog jumped out of her owners arms and went towards my pup. My pup kept walking and didnt bark at her and didnt appear bothered or fearful. yay! ....but he has randomly barked at a dog from a 30 foot distance( I had him focus on me , said everything is ok,and rewarded him with praise and a treat). That seemed to work....but he has barked at other objects from a 30 meter distance ie man in golf cart, giant balloon, on a hike woman with walking poles...its usually a repetitive medium
pitched woof woof woof. Is this a puppy fear period he is going through? I have been doing a lot trying to expose him to a ton of things (the 100 list before they are 4 months). Any thoughts and suggestions?

Thanks in advance everyone....


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

your pup may very well be experimenting with new and novel things. When my big- boy was 6 months to a year, If something was an anomaly or novel to him, he would stare at it or sniff at it or bark at it. It could be anything from a truck that was always parked in one place suddenly showing up in another place, or foam on the beach or statues of women sitting on the ground. I personally didn't mind an occasional bark. Once a new thing was dealt with, he didn't bark at it anymore.


----------



## shepherd1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Sounds like a regular German shepherd pup with the barking. Just keep verbally correcting when it gets out of hand, over and over, and much praise for good behavior. It is so fun to watch them as they develop their " ferocious " bark.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you both for your thoughtful replies!! He cracks me up with his curiosity and does this neck bent down thing when he is sussing out new stuff also! i will have to try and get a photo of it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the silliest thing my big-boy ever barked at was when we were out for an early morning walk. The sun was still coming up as we walked up a long hill. Two women had just past the crest of the hill and the sun back lit their hair. It looked liked their heads were glowing. That earned a bark from my young dog. It took me a moment to figure out why he was barking at two women just walking our way and then my jaded eyes saw their haloes. I laughed and they women had no clue about what was funny.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi. I'm not sure if it will help or not, but the way I've trained my previous dogs to STOP barking (with good results) is the "THANK YOU". I was told about this method a long time ago and it's worked for us.

1. When we're at home and he's barking at something to alert me, e.g. someone or something near the house or approaching my land then I investigate. That might be a simple as me staying put and looking out of the window in some circumstances. If I assess the situation as not being a danger, such as a neighbour walking past or a delivery person approaching, or a family member coming home, I simply say "THANK YOU" in a moderate tone. This means "Thank you - I've seen it - it's OK". He now knows I'm OK with it and he's done his job. In time he gets to know what (and who) is not a threat to us.

2. If we're in the house and I can't see what he's barking at and I have to stop what I'm doing and/or change my location then naturally I have to go to the dog so that I can see and assess. Again, if it's something I consider not to be a danger or risk then I stand between him and what he's barking at (usually this is right in front of him) and say "THANK YOU" while looking at him, and using a moderate tone. I'm reinforcing that I acknowledge his warning and I'm OK with it. (Note: This can also be used should he not stop barking in the first scenario.)

3. If he's barking at something I'm unsure about, or that I need to go outside to explore then this is something I want him with me to investigate and in my view it's OK if he continues to bark - until he gets the "THANK YOU". 

Educating him to do this is fairly simple. When teaching him, if he doesn't stop barking after the 2nd 'THANK YOU" then I put him calmly into his crate for a few minutes; just as I would when I give him a 'time-out'. 

I've found that the 'THANK YOU' also works when we're out on or off lead. In summary:
He alerts​I assess​He stops when told.​​Suffice to say the dog has to have been educated around basic obedience beforehand. In scenario 3 I tend to put my dog in a standing wait while I open the gate/door. He can bark away until I'm satisfied there's no threat.

We live in a very remote area on the edge of a forest. At night he will often alert me to all sorts; various things he senses in some way or other. Usually these things have 4 legs and 9/10 times I'll never know what it is. That's fine with me. I now know the difference between what 'kind' of alert he's giving me. 

That may help in some way. Just something I thought I'd share. In some of my dogs I've found it harder to train them to actually bark/speak when I need them to rather than stop barking. 

Good luck.🙂


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Barrie said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if it will help or not, but the way I've trained my previous dogs to STOP barking (with good results) is the "THANK YOU". I was told about this method a long time ago and it's worked for us.
> 
> 1. When we're at home and he's barking at something to alert me, e.g. someone or something near the house or approaching my land then I investigate. That might be a simple as me staying put and looking out of the window in some circumstances. If I assess the situation as not being a danger, such as a neighbour walking past or a delivery person approaching, or a family member coming home, I simply say "THANK YOU" in a moderate tone. This means "Thank you - I've seen it - it's OK". He now knows I'm OK with it and he's done his job. In time he gets to know what (and who) is not a threat to us.
> 
> ...


I do the same, when she alerts I go check it out. Now she will alert once or twice and then look to see if I got the message.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

car2ner said:


> the silliest thing my big-boy ever barked at was when we were out for an early morning walk. The sun was still coming up as we walked up a long hill. Two women had just past the crest of the hill and the sun back lit their hair. It looked liked their heads were glowing. That earned a bark from my young dog. It took me a moment to figure out why he was barking at two women just walking our way and then my jaded eyes saw their haloes. I laughed and they women had no clue about what was funny.


My pup had a pretty good barking fit at a big cutout of Smokey the Bear at our local state park. Me and my son could not stop laughing!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Barrie said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if it will help or not, but the way I've trained my previous dogs to STOP barking (with good results) is the "THANK YOU". I was told about this method a long time ago and it's worked for us.
> 
> 1. When we're at home and he's barking at something to alert me, e.g. someone or something near the house or approaching my land then I investigate. That might be a simple as me staying put and looking out of the window in some circumstances. If I assess the situation as not being a danger, such as a neighbour walking past or a delivery person approaching, or a family member coming home, I simply say "THANK YOU" in a moderate tone. This means "Thank you - I've seen it - it's OK". He now knows I'm OK with it and he's done his job. In time he gets to know what (and who) is not a threat to us.


 I also do this, get up, look, assess, and thank. it just seems natural. But to be honest, my gal-dog will sometimes still bark ..."see that! Y'all can't scare us. No Way Jose. GetOuttaHere". Then I give her the stern Knock it Off. Dang dog. She usually does this when we are in the yard and beyond my reach.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

car2ner said:


> I also do this, get up, look, assess, and thank. it just seems natural. But to be honest, my gal-dog will sometimes still bark ..."see that! Y'all can't scare us. No Way Jose. GetOuttaHere". Then I give her the stern Knock it Off. Dang dog. She usually does this when we are in the yard and beyond my reach.


My older GSD has trouble quitting when the wild horses stray out of the forest and come close to our property. She just doesn't like them getting close.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Barrie said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if it will help or not, but the way I've trained my previous dogs to STOP barking (with good results) is the "THANK YOU". I was told about this method a long time ago and it's worked for us.
> 
> 1. When we're at home and he's barking at something to alert me, e.g. someone or something near the house or approaching my land then I investigate. That might be a simple as me staying put and looking out of the window in some circumstances. If I assess the situation as not being a danger, such as a neighbour walking past or a delivery person approaching, or a family member coming home, I simply say "THANK YOU" in a moderate tone. This means "Thank you - I've seen it - it's OK". He now knows I'm OK with it and he's done his job. In time he gets to know what (and who) is not a threat to us.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the helpful tips. I have been telling him. Danke(Thanks)Leise ( quiet in german)and counting at first to 5 and giving treat. We are now up to 20 seconds...its improved but at times he just gets barky over ridiculous things ie a giant loud plane overhead, this morning a cardboard six pack carrier laying on his bed.....im sure it will get better.....but honestly there have been times when he wouldnt listen and I just clapped my hands repeatedly and said stop. That worked also and putting him in his crate( but I hate to use it as a punishment)


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

car2ner said:


> your pup may very well be experimenting with new and novel things. When my big- boy was 6 months to a year, If something was an anomaly or novel to him, he would stare at it or sniff at it or bark at it. It could be anything from a truck that was always parked in one place suddenly showing up in another place, or foam on the beach or statues of women sitting on the ground. I personally didn't mind an occasional bark. Once a new thing was dealt with, he didn't bark at it anymore.


Thank you for your insights I really appreciate it...yesterday an unfamiliar car with a couple having a make out session outside the car and when we went outside he barked at them....like you said it was new and different ....barked at a fixture next to a volleybell net at the park....


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I ALWAYS investigate and look out the dining room window that looks towards the driveway when Rogan alerts (usually at night in the dark). He's never wrong, he always barks because someone or something is always there. 

He doesn't bark for fun and I honor that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

giebel said:


> Thank you for your insights I really appreciate it...yesterday an unfamiliar car with a couple having a make out session outside the car and when we went outside he barked at them....like you said it was new and different ....barked at a fixture next to a volleybell net at the park....


oh, I would have liked to see the faces of the couple smooching in their car when your pup "reported" them.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

car2ner said:


> oh, I would have liked to see the faces of the couple smooching in their car when your pup "reported" them.


Haha!! Yeah they looked a little suprised....people think its a hideout spot(my past gsd's always barked when cars stayed their which is a great thing)...who knows maybe they are cheaters(lol).


----------

